# What's a fair price for hardly used Rebel 28" smoker?



## txvisitor (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello. I have found myself responsible for selling a 28 Rebel gravity fed BBQ smoker. I think it was used maybe 3 times. I'm just looking for honest opinions. What is a fair price to ask for it?


----------

